# Trichopilia fragrans ?



## Inguna (Jan 23, 2012)

I have this plant for 3-4 years. It is labeled as Trichopilia fragrans, but I am not really sure if it is correct. Inflorescences have long stems (over 30 cm). There are 5 (usually) to 6 (this year) flowers per inflorescence. Flowers have lemony fragrance, especially in the evening. 

















Two pics from last year


----------



## Shiva (Jan 23, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2012)

T. juninensis? 
http://orchidspecies.com/trichjuninesis.htm


----------



## Lycaste53 (Jan 23, 2012)

T. aenigma?
Besides taxonomy: It´s a very nice plant
best regards, Gina


----------



## jtrmd (Jan 23, 2012)

I think its nice whatever it is


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 23, 2012)

nice, long flower spikes! ask tennis, he'll know...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2012)

I thought fragrans was a larger flower.

But I'd sure be happy with this plant!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 24, 2012)

Very nice blooming, but I am not sure about the id !!?! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2012)

It's not fragrans.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 24, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 24, 2012)

well, here's a link to something called fragrans on the internet that doesn't look much different than the flowers here
http://www.orchideenwlodarczyk.de/shop/catalog/images/trichopilia_fragrans2_popup.jpg

there are other flowers pictured on internet that look fuller, but I have a feeling that trichopilias can have the wrong names attached to them at times


----------



## tenman (Jan 24, 2012)

It is definitely NOT fragrans, which is an all-white flower (with a drop of orange-yellow in the throat) Can you post some measurements (flower size, pseudobulb height, leaf length)? I should be able to ID it for you then.


----------



## Inguna (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you for comments and opinions! 



tenman said:


> It is definitely NOT fragrans, which is an all-white flower (with a drop of orange-yellow in the throat) Can you post some measurements (flower size, pseudobulb height, leaf length)? I should be able to ID it for you then.



Pseudobulb - 17-18cm high x 4cm wide
Leaf - 23cm long x 8cm wide
Flowers about 8cm, but sepals are strongly curwed backwards; petals & sepals about 4cm long and 0,5cm wide; lip at it's widest about 2cm. 

Thanks in adavance


----------



## Stone (Jan 26, 2012)

I like this very much


----------



## tenman (Feb 8, 2012)

Your plant is Trichopilia aenigma. Though the plant is a tad large for that species, the erose margin to the lip is one of the key diagnostic details to this species. I took a while to read through the descriptions of all the species in this group (no mean feat as I still haven't mastered botanical latin) to be sure as several of them are so smiliar as to at first all seem the same. The original desceiption states it is 'few-flowered', but the pic I have from Bob Dressler (who authored the original description) of aenigma shows a plant with 4-5 flowers per stem, so yours does not have too many flowers as I first thought. As well, there are numerous pictures of 'Trichopilia aenigma' which are in fact of the other similar species.

As for the label, for the last century any trichopilia with a white lip has been sold as fragrans, and in fact it wasn't until I bloomed my 12th 'fragrans' that I actually got one that truly WAS fragrans!

For educational purposes, I have appended a pic of my true fragrans for comparison.


----------



## Inguna (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------

